# Whats the diffrence? 327 m&p R8 or 327 TRR8



## 396chevy

ok im looking to buy a smith and wesson 357 mag 8 shot revolver, anyyway i have narrowed it down to 2 models, the model 327 M&P R8, or the model 327 TRR8. what sthe diffrrence? i know the m&p has the light rail built in and it removable on the TRR8 but is anything else diffrent they are the same price. is there any diffrence in the trigger? any help would be greatly appreciated thanks 396chevy


----------



## 396chevy

also whats the diffrence between those two and the model 327PD i know it dosent have any rails but is there any other diffrence? thanks again


----------



## DJ Niner

Visually and studying the specs, the differences seem to be localized in the barrel.

----------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...selected=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=

SKU: 170269
Model: 327 TRR8
Caliber: .357MAG/.38+P
Capacity: 8 Rounds
Barrel Length: 5"
Front Sight: Interchangeable
Rear Sight: Adjustable
Grip: Rubber
Frame: Large
Finish: Black Glassbead - Includes Tactical Rails
Overall Length: 10.5"
Material: Frame: Scandium Alloy, Cylinder: Stainless Steel
Weight Empty: 35.3 oz.










----------------------------------------------------------------










http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ted=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=15706

SKU: 170292
Model: M&P R8
Caliber: .357MAG/.38+P
Capacity: 8 Rounds
Barrel Length: 5" 2-Piece
Front Sight: Interchangeable Patridge White Dot
Rear Sight: Adjustable V-Notch
Grip: Rubber
Frame: Large
Finish: Black Matte
Overall Length: 10.5"
Material: Scandium Alloy Frame/Stainless Steel Cylinder
Weight Empty: 36.3 oz.

----------------------------------------------------------------

The R8 specs state it has a two-piece barrel; the TRR8 does not say, and the photo seems to show a blued-steel forcing cone area vs. stainless on the other two-piece-barrel gun, so it may be an older style one-piece barrel. The TRR8 has standard notch-and-square-post sights; the R8 comes with the V-notch-rear and white dot front. The R8 has the bottom-mounted light rail milled directly into the barrel shroud; on the TRR8, the rail is mounted with screws, and can be removed. This added metal for the rail, and the lack of a lightening cut around the extractor rod could also account for the 1-ounce weight difference between the two guns. I believe the TRR8 also comes with a top-mounted rail for an optical sight (it says "rails" in the description, and I saw one in a store with 2 rails mounted), and while I assume the R8 is drilled for this type of rail, as all S&W revolvers are nowadays, you probably have to buy the top rail separately. The triggers look the same, and I didn't see any differences in the triggers/actions listed in the descriptions.

.


----------

